# Hairazor's Front Yard 2014



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Graveyard to the North; Pirates to the South and on the porch


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks great. I love that parrot skeleton.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like how you've set up coherent, detailed individual scenes. Shows a lot of thought went into your haunt.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Really nice Jan! Your cannon looks so real alongside the barrel and other props, and your pirates seem to be enjoying themselves counting their booty!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:It looks spooktacular Jan! I love all the skellies, and your props look so good. I love your graveyard, but the pirate skellies are equally menacing. (I like the zombie ducks making a spectacle of themselves.):zombie: Wonderful creation!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it! That cannon is amazing!


----------

